# Silkie or sizzle?



## yvienna (Apr 13, 2015)

Was told this was a black sizzle but I'm thinking silkie? Also any ideas hen or rooster??? Only 6 weeks old now but double the size of the white silkie who hatched same day.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Certainly looks more silkie feathered than sizzled. But something is odd about that peep. Can you do a pic of it by itself or with the other of the same age? Standing there just relaxed type of pic. Make sure the background is a lighter color.


----------



## yvienna (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think someone might have been playing around with crosses. Something about that beak just doesn't look Silkie yet the rest of the bird does. Its too broad appearing and to short or something. I can't put my finger on what bothers me about it. And it is a Silkie not a sizzle. I noticed it has very sparse leg and toe feathers too. They could come in heavier later. 

If they were out crossing for larger size that might explain why its so much bigger than the other.


----------



## yvienna (Apr 13, 2015)

Someone said it was crossed with a Cochin that's why its so much larger. Does that make sense?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't really see a Cochin. Maybe a poor quality standard Cochin but I'm still not seeing it. It was crossed with something heavier in the face, for sure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whatever they were doing some where along the line it was bred back to a Silkie to have the Silkie feathering. I'd be interested to know what this peep looks like as it matures.

Because of the black its hard to see the comb, it appears quite prominent already but is it a walnut comb?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Does it have 5 toes? In the pic where it's strutting the right leg appears to one have 4


----------



## yvienna (Apr 13, 2015)

yes it has 5 toes. I will try to get more pics today. Very sweet chick just not sure what it is and being a brand new chicken owner I am quite curious


----------

